# Magia por categorías > Cartomagia >  Efecto Berglas

## limonnn

El efecto Berglas originalmente fue creado por el legendario David Berglas (uno de los mejores mentalistas británicos). El efecto consiste en que un espectador con la baraja en sus manos dice una carta totalmente libre, y otra persona (o la misma) dice un número comprendido entre 1 y 52, pues de forma imposible la carta elegida aparece en esa posición, sin que el mago toque la baraja en ningún momento después de que los espectadores digan su libre elección.

 ¡Es pura magia! el efecto de mentalismo más fuerte jamás creado, pero también uno de los mitos más grandes jamás creados en el mundo de la magia y del ilusionismo...¿Por qué?

- No existe, supuestamente, bibliografía alguna sobre este efecto tan mágico (aunque he escuchado rumores de que el efecto ya se comercializaba).

- Pocos magos, y los cuento con esta mano, única mano, conocen el secreto, si es verdad que lo conocen.

- los pocos vídeos que hay sobre el efecto son "raros", nunca se ve público real e incluso ponen personajes famosos para dar mayor crédito de ello. ¿no será un simple mito para darse bombo? no lo creo, pero hace que pensar...

- el efecto en sí mismo es "imposible" ya que se sale de toda lógica y de las técnicas habituales de cartomagia. He visto realizarlo a algunas persona intentando imitarlo, pero no con el mismo resultado tan limpio y mágico.

 En definitiva, la cosa es que habramos un debate sobre el "Efecto Berglas", ¿Se sabe de si existe bibliografía, vídeos, puntos de venta sobre tal efecto? ¿creéis firmemente que todo es real o que hay cierto mito o leyenda alrededor de este grandioso efecto? ¿creéis que EXISTE  de verdad? Ahí queda la cosa...

 Os dejo un vídeo con el efecto, pero realizado por Marc Paul.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mdXIVQ-asqU


P.D.: Para los mal pensados, no pretendo que se encamine a decir el "secreto" del efecto, ni pretendo saber donde encontralo para hacerlo, simplemente pretendo que participéis sobre un efecto a mi parecer el mejor de cartomagia-mentalismo que existe, un saludo compis.

----------


## Moss

Sólo necesito dos cosas para este efecto:

1.- Un compinche.

2.- Otro compinche.

 :302:  :302:  :302:  :302:  :302:  :302:  :302: 


A tomar por saco el mito Berglas.


P.D.: Después de realizar este efecto tienes que desacerte de los compadres. Una posible solución sería llenar con ácido una bañera, los dos cuerpos "pá   dentro " y problema resuelto. 
No hacer este juego muy a menudo, corres el riesgo de quedarte sin amigos.

----------


## Azatodeth

Algo parecido tiene Tamariz:

Da una baraja a una persona, otra dice un número y una tercera señala una carta del mazo que tiene abierto en abanico el mago en sus manos. Después se saca la baraja que tenia el primer espectador y en la posición dicha por el 2º está la carta señalada por el 3º.

Es más o menos el mismo efecto salvo la elección de la carta, según el efecto que has contado.

No se si habrá video, yo se lo ví hacer en una actuación en la sala galileo. Y creo que lo explica en uno de sus libros, sonata o sinfónica... no recuerdo en cual.

----------


## joepc

La diferencia entre el efecto Berglas y otras ACAAN (any card at any number, cualquier carta a cualquier numero) es que en la versión de Berglas el mago no toca la baraja en ningun momento es el propio espectador el que la saca de la baraja del paquete y cuenta hasta la carta.
Y es esa situación de imposibilidad de manipulación la que hace que sea increible el efecto, es una demostración de la fuerza del mentalismo al entrar en la propia mente del espectador para saber lo que piensa o va a pensar.
El efecto no esta publicado y que yo sepa no se vende, se supone que Kaufman sacara un libro el año que viene con la magia de David Berglas y en que puede que aparezca el método.
En el libro The Mind And Magic Of David Berglas de David Britland hay un estudio de como puede realizarse el efecto pero no aparece una explicación tal cual, solo una serie de métodos que pueden utilizarse y combinarse para poder llegar a conseguirlo.

Creo que tengo un vídeo del propio Berglas realizando el efecto, voy a buscarlo y si puedo lo cuelgo.

----------


## E.S.ANDREWS

Mi método secreto funciona una de cada 52 veces aprox... En efecto es tremendo, pero por ponerse tiquismiquis es mas imposible por ejemplo el triunfo, ese efecto no se puede explicar con probabilidad. Si bien las condiciones del efecto Berglass son tremendas...

----------


## Iban

Azatodeth, el de Tamariz no se le parece ni de lejos, por la sencilla razón de que hay intervención del mago y, si... vamos, que Tamariz tiene fama por haber ceado "una", la más famosa, y con música.

 :Wink1: 

El de Berglas a mí me sale una de cada 51, Andrews, te gano: en la primera posición no pongo ninguna carta.

(  :117:  a ver cómo se come eso ).

----------


## Azatodeth

Hombre, Iban, tanto como ni de lejos... cierto que las condiciones de Berglas son increibles pero el efecto en algo se parece no? jeje

Conociendo ahora el efecto de Berglas (que como se ha visto no lo conocía) estoy con Moss ¿compinches?jeje

----------


## Dieani

Buenas.

La verdad no conocía este juego pero realmente si es una maravilla, menuda condiciones.

Gracias por el aporte jeej.

Saludetes.

----------


## chrisvagabond

Despues de leer acerca del efecto,

pense en una carta y un numero... J de diamantes, 25

tome una baraja que estaba encima, mezclada el dia anterior...
y cual fue mi sorpresa que despues de separar las 24 cartas de arriba... volteo y la siguiente

y era la bendita J de Diamantes!!!

no lo intentaré nunca mas... me retiro sin derrotas ni empates!!!

----------


## MJJMarkos

Se le ha olvidado comentar al autor que es un mito, más que un efecto real.

Y el video de Marc Paul tiene pre-show.

Nos tiramos un grupo de magos trabajando en él ACAAN unas 20 semanas, resultado: 5 horas en DVD de versiones y más versiones (de unos, de nosotros, de otros, en fin...), un libro de 623 páginas con todo explicado...

El libro de John B. Born es bastante recomendable (Meant To Be...).

También lo compramos y analizamos.

Hay un post en magicafé de Richard Kaufmann, donde básicamente confirma que el efecto tal cual se le quiere atribuir a Berglas (ojo, que ya viene en el Discovery Of Witchcraft) en sí no "existe", sino que es más bien algo para lo que hay que tener "steel balls".

Un abrazo.

La procedencia del original del efecto, como casi siempre, es francesa. Un abrazo.

----------


## Iban

Dos cosas:

1.- Azatodeyh, ya te he mandado un MP para explicarte el post. No te hagas mala sangre porque, aunque parezca una broma, no lo es.

2.- Ejemplo de "Steel Balls", y cito textualmente:

_Una de las anécdotas de Vernon que ayuda a comprender el significado real del sentido de la oportunidad, a la par que ilustra perfectamente la capacidad de riesgo y, como un delicioso postre resalta el poder de las astucias de Vernon, es aquélla en la que hace "la carta al número" con un reconocido jugador profesional entre el público. Controla la carta, Vernon deja sobre la mesa el mazo de naipes y le pide al jugador un número ente 1 y 52._

_"La 51". Vernon sin levantar el mazo de la mesa comienza la cuenta... ¡La carta 51 es la del espectador!._

_Más tarde los amigos le preguntarían el cómo del milagro._

_"Estaba seguro de que, el muy hijo de perra, diría la 51", fue la respuesta de Vernon._

----------


## joepc

La version con 1 compiche la publica Simon Aronson en uno de sus libros, es muy buena, pero precisa llevar un compiche (una vez me encontre en esta situación y la aproveche).




> El libro de John B. Born es bastante recomendable (Meant To Be...).


Un increible estudio y version del acaan.

----------


## Azatodeth

No te preocupes Iban, que no iba a malas ni mucho menos, ya lo sabes  :Wink1: 

Entonces podemos concluir que el juego ejecutado de esa manera es prácticamente azar. (Edit: o compinche)

Bueno siempre queda la opción de intentarlo y si fallas recurrir al gag de Tamariz: "¿tú crees que la carta que has pensado va a estar en la posición que ha dicho él? !venga hombre!" y tiras la baraja hacia atrás, jeje.

----------


## LuisJOlmedo

> La diferencia entre el efecto Berglas y otras ACAAN (any card at any number, cualquier carta a cualquier numero) es que en la versión de Berglas el mago no toca la baraja en ningun momento es el propio espectador el que la saca de la baraja del paquete y cuenta hasta la carta.
> Y es esa situación de imposibilidad de manipulación la que hace que sea increible el efecto, es una demostración de la fuerza del mentalismo al entrar en la propia mente del espectador para saber lo que piensa o va a pensar.
> El efecto no esta publicado y que yo sepa no se vende, se supone que Kaufman sacara un libro el año que viene con la magia de David Berglas y en que puede que aparezca el método.
> En el libro The Mind And Magic Of David Berglas de David Britland hay un estudio de como puede realizarse el efecto pero no aparece una explicación tal cual, solo una serie de métodos que pueden utilizarse y combinarse para poder llegar a conseguirlo.
> 
> Creo que tengo un vídeo del propio Berglas realizando el efecto, voy a buscarlo y si puedo lo cuelgo.


 
Joepc, el otro día hablando con un amigo sobre el efecto, creo que encontramos el efecto comercializado o algo sobre que va a ser comercializado. Si alguien tiene esto que me diga si es lo que viene a ser el juego (por lo menos así lo venden): http://www.tiendamagia.com/cualquier...ul-p-4869.html

----------


## Ravenous

Sacado de la descripción en el enlace dado por Luis.



> Esta            es la versión de Marc Paul para este efecto genial.


El efecto ACAAN tiene una infinidad de métodos, muchos comercializados y un montón de ellos horriblemente chapuceros e inviables. Este en concreto, ya necesita una baraja apropiada.
La supuesta versión de Berglass es única, es aparentemente perfecta, y es totalmente desconocida, ni está comercializada y se publicará en breve. Lo más cercano que hay es el artículo de Britland en el libro sobre Berglass, y no lo explica ni de lejos. El autor, por las razones que sea, no tiene pensado soltar prenda hasta dentro de bastante tiempo. Ergo, es inútil buscar el Berglass.

----------


## LuisJOlmedo

Ok Ravenous, gracias por la info.

Es verdad, lo que vimos es que lo más parecido que encontramos fue eso en tiendamagia, pero leimos algún artículo en el que se comentaba algo así como "coming soon" en la propia versión de berglass (creo que lo leímos en el video demostrativo del propio berglass).

----------


## queco

> Sólo necesito dos cosas para este efecto:
> 
> 1.- Un compinche.
> 
> 2.- Otro compinche.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



En realidad, con uno sobra. Así que puedes tener un número impar de amigos si quieres  :Smile1:

----------


## limonnn

MJJMarkos, con lo de que en el vídeo hay pre-show qué quieres decir...qué con anterioridad han sido "forzadas" carta y número para después hacerlo como si hubiera sido pensaba con total libertad?

----------


## MJJMarkos

> MJJMarkos, con lo de que en el vídeo hay pre-show qué quieres decir...qué con anterioridad han sido "forzadas" carta y número para después hacerlo como si hubiera sido pensaba con total libertad?


No es la zona para responder eso.

Por cierto, el efecto de Marc Paul se llama "Affected By Berglas". Versión sin Stoge, cuando la veais, entendereis por qué hay pre-show en el video y por qué no es exactamente la misma versión.

Un abrazo.

----------


## Luis Vicente

Berglas le hizo su versión a Tamariz. Y dista mucho de ser tal cual aparece en "el mito", según me contó este verano.

----------


## angelilliks

He leído en el libro de Britland sobre la magia de David Berglas (1000 dólares el ejemplar) la explicación del efecto. No es un artículo ni una aproximación, palabras de Berglas: "No lo he revelado porque nadie podría hacerla como yo" o algo parecido decía. No se corta en explicar efectos complejísimos que cuestan miles de dólares fabricar, varios compinches, un escenario, personal contratado... Después de haberlo leído (ni de coña comprarlo, sólo lo ojeé) os puedo decir que lo de Berglas es simplemente vender humo, igual que muchos otros efectos que tiene.

Creo que el arte de llevar hasta la leyenda algo que no existe es su mejor método. La baraja de Berglas es normal, sí, pero lo que se ve en los vídeos pasa una de cada montón de veces, es un juego de múltiples salidas parecido al juego que no se puede explicar, lo digo para que no andéis en ascuas con el temita estaba que me moría al tener ese libro delante, y luego sorpresa. Aunque quizás hay una versión aun más supersecreta, pero yo no lo creo. Las personas que han visto el Berglas tal cual seguro que no superan a los que han ideado un método mejor que el que usa el propio Berglas. No os perdéis nada. Lo de Berglas ha sido saber aprovechar el momento, que le saliera bien con determinada gente y mantenerlo el suficiente tiempo como para poder mantener el mito. De hecho, la única técnica cartomágica que aparece en dicho libro es un abanico inverso con ambas manos en la mano derecha que según él aporta numerosísimas ventajas (según él). Efectos de close-up mediocres, grandes ilusiones algunas muy inteligentes, mentalismo bastante convencional o directamente imposible (como la predicción de la final de la liga inglesa dentro de la propia copa de la liga). Tampoco he podido estudiar el libro ni nada, pero es que no hay mucho que estudiar.

----------


## klaudio_o

A mi me parece que, con 3 compinches se hace  :Smile1:

----------


## Inherent

Bueno, al menos estamos volviendo a sentir lo que es estar al otro lado, buscando por todos los medios explicación a algo que parece simplemente magia  :Wink1:

----------


## limonnn

Bueno, con la idea de Luis Vicente y de angelilliks ya vamos viendo que el "Efecto Berglas" se desmorona un poco y va siendo más mito que realidad, pero...Y lo que se disfruta viendo un efecto tan mágico y no tener ni la menor idea de como puede ser.

----------


## Chichomaremoto

Lo que me parece es que todo gira en torno a la psicología de las cartas más nombradas en la baraja y en el número más dicho del 1 al 52 de ahí que exista un estudio de cómo colocar las cartas en un orden apropiado para todo tipo de persona (hombre, mujer, inteligente, paradilla, gente que se hace la graciosa diciendo el 1 o el 52 etc...) todo este tipo de cosas que tiene que ver con la psicología. Por ejemplo, una persona pensativa, que se piensa mucho las cosas, no dirá una de las cartas más nombradas como pueden ser el 2 de corazones o el 5, dirá probablemente una figura o alguna de trebol, quien sabe.
De ahí que según sea nuestra forma de ser, caracter, estemos acostumbrados a ver la baraja francesa o no (FACTOR MUY IMPORTANTE) nuestra laringe estará acostumbrada o no a decir una carta precisa (en mi caso 5 de picas).
De esta manera, se forma una baraja mnemonica que sería muy util de aprender.

Esa es mi opinión respecto a esta baraja, tengo que decir, que el efecto me atraía bastante, pero ya no tanto por que, por raro que parezca, no lo considero uno de los mejores juegos de la historia, ya que el recuerdo del espectador sería: ¡He pensado una carta y a salido!, solo eso, con lo que la gente al ver otros pensará que son mejores etc...

----------


## magicfelipe

Hola a todos. No posteo mucho por acá, pero por comentarios de un amigo que me ha dicho sobre estos temas, he vuelto al foro a discutir un poco. 
Dado que se ha mencionado un poco por MJJMarkos que hemos estudiado un grupo en Sevilla este efecto, y es uno de los efectos cartomágicos de mi predilección, les dejo mi parecer respecto a este el "efecto Berglass". 


En el libro  “The mind and magic of David Berglas” aparece la siguiente descripción de un efecto realizado por David Berglas en su espectáculo en el Cesar’s Palace, extraída de una grabación de audio realizada por Martin Breese en 1976, donde Berglas describe su efecto para discutirlo.



“…..Los efectos de cartomagia ocurren con un hombre en el escenario y yo fuera de él. Pido al hombre que le solicite a alguien que nombre una carta. Alguien del público nombra un número. Alguien dice de arriba o de debajo de la baraja.  Cuando el hombre que está en el escenario cuenta hasta ese número, de alguna forma, la carta está exactamente en esa posición…”

Por esta razón, el efecto de Carta al número de David Berglas se considera “leyenda”, puesto que la descripción del efecto (tal como se le conoce en este mito) nace casi por completo del mismo Berglas, generándose una gran estela en este "efecto cometa"
Ya lo ha señalado "Luis Vicente" que Juan Tamariz le ha comentado que el efecto realizado en persona no es tan similar al descrito de voz en voz de una persona a otra. 
El efecto de Marc Paul que ha realizado en video tampoco es el mismo que el comercializa, donde el resultado y presentación son bastante distintos. 

Muchas son las metodologías para conseguir el efecto de carta al número que se han desarrollado con los años, desde el “discovery of witchcraft” , pasando por efectos con barajas preparadas (revisar las versiones de Hollingworth y Joshua Jay), barajas memorizadas (Ver sinfonía en mnemónica mayor de Juan Tamariz, Aronson Approach de  Simon Aronson, y las versiones de John B. Born) y versiones impromptu (Revisar la versión de Barrie Richardson).
 A propósito de este último, quien debe ser quien ha desarrollado la mayor cantidad de versiones respecto al tema. Barrie Richardson conoció a Berglas y quedó asombrado con el efecto las 2 veces que se lo realizó en distintos años. Dado que Berglas declinaba comentar el secreto, Richardson se pasó 21 años desarrollando sus propios métodos y variantes para el efecto, muchos de los cuales están recogidos en sus libro “Theater of the mind”.

Un saludo a todos desde Sevilla
Felipe

----------


## Eber

hola a todos para mi como lo conto limonnn es imposible.... no hay forma solo con complices y yo no soy partidario de esos efectos con complices.

----------


## Chichomaremoto

Juan Tamariz habla a menudo de la creatividad que debe tener un mago para crear sus juegos etc... pues bien, esta se pierde con el simple hecho de decir ''Es imposible, no se puede realizar tal cosa'' al momento de decir eso la pierdes por completo.

Va por Eber y Limonnn, nunca penseis que se trata de complices si no estudiais el juego  (que incluso podrían ser cómplices) pero es tan raro que puedan haberlos que hasta los puede haber.

----------

